# The next Rik Smits



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

I think if yao keeps this up, he could definitely end up being a slightly better version of smits. what do you guys thing?




:banana:

:nonono:

:sadbanana:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Have you been drinking again PO?

Ride that llama!

:bananallama:


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

???

I don't even know how to respond to this. Oh yeah if forgot, WTF!!!!!!!!!

I never really thought that David Robinson was all that so, IF your trying to make a point that Yao will only be as good as a center like Robinson as opposed to Shaq, Russell, or Hakeem then I'm OK with that.

Personally I think that Yao will be considered a top 10 center by the time his NBA career is over.

Rik Smits? Again I say WTF!


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

Surely, he jests.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

i was searching for an old thread from last season where people said big z was better than yao because he showed more hustle and heart and i saw a bunch of rik smits comparison threads. i thought i should make one for old times sakes


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

ROFLMAO :lol:


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Pimped Out said:


> i was searching for an old thread from last season where people said big z was better than yao because he showed more hustle and heart


I remember someone explaining that in that thread by asking, "When is the last time you saw Yao dive for a loose ball?"


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

now i love rik smits and all imo he was a key to my pacers success in the 90's but theres no comparison here.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Hakeem said:


> I remember someone explaining that in that thread by asking, "When is the last time you saw Yao dive for a loose ball?"


yep. thats the post i was looking for.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

and i just found it
http://www.basketballforum.com/2856599-post16.html


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

Rik Smits coudn't bang inside and he never averaged 24 and 10


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Rick Smits couldn't even rebound his height for most of his career (rpg). Yao passed him after his rookie season, if not before. Funny thread idea though.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

No comparison sorry...............

Also Z better than Yao???????? That better have beenlike 3 years back.............


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

Ilgauskas was better than Yao in Yao's rookie season, the season he was an all-star and averaged i think 18 and 7 while yao had 13 and 8. After that it's been yao all the way


----------



## HT_Flyer (Apr 5, 2003)

Hakeem said:


> I remember someone explaining that in that thread by asking, "When is the last time you saw Yao dive for a loose ball?"


That comment still cracks me up even today.


----------

